# Velocity RDA I want one now!!! :)



## JW Flynn (15/5/15)

Check out this one guys, looks like a winner... I love the post design on this... I really think building on this would be super easy and convenient!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (15/5/15)

I really want to, but I just can't force myself to press the play button.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/5/15)

I saw the video.... it looks interesting, but I always like to watch/read more than 1 review before I make my mind up.

That being said, I do like the post design (I like the grub nuts at the side of the posts) and the fairly deep juice well. The airflow looks sick as well, and the many options of airflow kinda remind me of a plume veil.


----------



## Rowan Francis (15/5/15)

volume off ... looks well thought out , nice


----------



## zadiac (15/5/15)

Yep. I like, but $115 for an RDA? Nope. Not gonna pay that. Will wait for the clone. Will be at FT in 3...2...1...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (15/5/15)

Looks pretty awesome!

What the hell does that dude have in that tank though? That stuff can't be legal. My head hurts watching him go.


----------



## zadiac (18/5/15)

I found this on the avidvaper.com website:

The Velocity RDA is a joint collaboration effort between Cisco ( AvidVaper) and Dino Ferrari (fb: strprswpr). Based off a two post deck design Cisco has had on paper for a while and a collaborative effort in air flow and cap design between Cisco and Dino (Insignia Design), The Velocity was born.

The Velocity is a unique design full of groundbreaking features. With infinite air flow adjustments and endless coiling options there is no limit to the possibilities. The large deep well two post design opens up enormous coiling options for exotic coil builds and temp control Ni/Ti builds. Fully adjustable direct horizontal H-Slots feed air to even the most demanding coil as well as flavor chasers. Six fully adjustable indirect intake holes bring in additional air to help cool hot builds. The Velocity’s unique two post open deck design should satisfy even the most seasoned vaper. From flavor vapers to volume vapers and everything in between!! *(Bottom feeding center pin should be available mid-May)*

http://www.avidvaper.com/velocity-rda/

Now that does it for me. First thing I wondered was if it could be made bottom fed.

Edit: I found this elsewhere on the same site

http://www.avidvaper.com/velocity-bottom-feeder-pin/

You can enter your email address to be notified when it's available 

On that note, I wish all RDA manufactureres would make BF center pins available for their RDA's. I think more and more people are going the BF way as it's so easy and comfy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/15)

Todd's review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

This rda is tempting! Seems like it's such a well machined device. 

I doubt the clones will do it much justice


----------



## JW Flynn (19/5/15)

I love how the posts work... this gives you clear airflow to the coils... no center post or other crap in there restricting your airflow.. I'll be surprised not to see more attys use this building style from now on... just makes sense 

Cant wait to get me one


----------



## Mario (22/5/15)

oh baby!!! 
any vendors planning to bring this in ? and when......
@RevnLucky7 
@Sir Vape 
@KieranD


----------



## free3dom (22/5/15)

Mario said:


> oh baby!!!
> any vendors planning to bring this in ? and when......
> @RevnLucky7
> @Sir Vape
> @KieranD



None of them can respond to that query here. 

You can go ask the question in the Who Has Stock? sub-forum where they are allowed to respond

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

its between this, the pitri and the hobo v3... I'm favouring the hobo v3


----------



## Sir Vape (1/6/15)

Looks wicked!!!


----------



## huffnpuff (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> its between this, the pitri and the hobo v3... I'm favouring the hobo v3



Have you seen the Twisted Messes RDA? Specifically made for those big fat builds.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

mmmm, I have. But there something sexy about a 2 post and a crap ton of space on the deck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> mmmm, I have. But there something sexy about a 2 post and a crap ton of space on the deck


Yup, the centre post shuffle can be a real PITA sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (1/6/15)

the big space between those posts are exactly what I want 

and ease of building.....can do massive builds on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

awesome for those long ass nickel builds


----------

